# Wordpress and Message Boards



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone know how we can have a message board on a wordpress site. My friend is making a wordpress site for our church and I wanted to add a message board as way to communicate with members since I rarely get sundays off plus it would be a good way to discuss theology. 

The site is http://fbck.wordpress.com/

Blade


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Nathan,

Wordpress doesn't really lend itself to a separate message board. I am more than willing to host a site for your Church however. I have some projects in the hopper but I would even allow your church to host at http://fbck.solideogloria.com or http://fbck.kirkpage.com.

Once it's re-hosted then you could load a separate message board on the site.

Blessings,

Rich


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok I will let my friend know.


----------

